# Skylight glazing



## KZQuixote (Nov 10, 2010)

I've always been under the impression that skylights no higher than 12 above a walking surface were allowed to be tempered but if the skylight was higher than 12 feet the glass had to be laminated.

Now I'm trying to reconcile that anecdotal understanding with the actual language of the 2006 IRC. Here's how I read it.

Sec R308.6.2 Permitted Materials. Talks about laminated glass with a .015" interlayer less than 16 sq ft and less than 12 high. The last phrase however says " for higher or larger sizes, the minimum interlayer thickness shall be .030"."

Then Section R308.6.3 Screens, general. Says " For fully tempered or heat strengthened glass, a retaining screen meeting the requirements of Section R 308.6.7...."

My understanding is that Section R308.6.2 permits laminated glass with a .030" interlayer above 12 feet and Section R 308.6.3 only speaks to fully tempered or heat strengthened glass.

Therefore my previous understanding was correct all along. A skylight glazed with laminated glass with a .030" interlayer can be used without a screen at any height above a walking surface.

What do you folks think? Am I missing something?

TIA

Bill


----------

